

Announcing Openbeta - nchirls
http://blog.betaworks.com/

======
Jemaclus
This is a pretty awful "announcement". It doesn't tell you what Openbeta is or
why I should care. I had to click through to a link to find out whether I
cared about it or not (and I don't).

Hire a better press release person, Betaworks.

~~~
elviejo
What is it about?

------
DoubleCluster
> Openbeta from Betaworks (a new medium company)

This looks like a placeholder for a company/productname/tagline. Could not be
any more bland.

